

How to Pronounce Hexadecimal Numbers - evincarofautumn
http://evincarofautumn.blogspot.com/2011/09/how-to-pronounce-hexadecimal-numbers.html

======
groovy2shoes
Nice, but it skips over some of the more difficult-to-pronounce numerals:
0xc0..0xf0. Eleventex is obvious, but twelvtex is pushing it.

~~~
evincarofautumn
I thought it was obvious that they all have the same pronunciation as if they
were separate words. Twelvetex is twelve tex, in amount and pronunciation
alike.

